# training question: when to steady your dog....



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Looking to pick the brains of fellow v gundog trainers...

My pup will be two in October, and my thought is to start to steady her to flush and shot. She already has her junior hunt title with the last two tests all 9s on one and perfect score on another...so she doing pretty well with birds.... A couple folks are suggesting to let my dog continue to chase at flush for season or so, to help build her drive. She isn't a dog that will chase to the next county, but will give chase... I let her chase her first season.

What I don't understand is why I would want to let her continue a behavior the I plan on stopping in the future. 

I am curious to hear fellow v trainers opinions are in when to steady a dog...

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Bump. 

I would try and PM Ken for a comprehensive answer.


There is one theory I came across and that suggest the dog should learn by itself it cannot catch the bird and so it learns staying put and on point is more rewarding ???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I only train my own dogs, so do not consider myself a trainer.
Your dog is old enough to steady on birds, but I have no way of knowing if she has had enough bird contact to be steadied. 
Have you did yard work with her on standing until released?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hunt your mate

expect errors 

Fix what matters to you

and have some fun

many ways to expect examples by others

Your own life work bench will be his or Her example unless you send them out

for Pro ball support and work'

Hunt where there is still freedom

and as far as vision is not one garbage cans

dull half dead birds

are not earned or free

take notes read educate each win or loss

Mates life's go by in a flash

none can steal your earned memories


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice article on bird dog training.
http://steadywithstyle.com/on-birds-and-around-birds/


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies....

She sees a lot of birds. We usually train at least once a week on pigeons, and once a month on bob whites or the like. It is of my opinion, that I will have no problem steadying her. She exhibits great self control. I already have done drills with her to make her wait to retrieve until given the release the command....I also make her wait until released and several exercises....

TexasRed - thanks for the link - i'll take a look!

Thanks,
Nate


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

Tex,

Great article and link to Piney Run Kennel's! I followed the link and found several excellent articles on her philosophy for training bird dogs.

RT


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/06/bailey-is-at-summer-boot-camp.html

The above post is about when I sent my ribbon winning derby dog, NAVHDA Prize 1 to summer camp. The posts on Redbirddog around June, July, August and September 2010 you might enjoy.

Don't let him chase. At 2 years old he ready for break training. It will be harder and harder the more he chases. Grade school fun and games are over. He's a huntin' dog and ready to learn what is expected. An chasing is NEVER allowed in a pointing dog. It just looks bad and it is actually dangerous if your dog chases and gunners are focused on a low flying bird. :-\

Protect your dog. Sounds like from Junior hunter experience judges see a good dog that it is up to you to get polished. If you can't, like I couldn't, then get a pro to do it.

Be safe and have fun.

RBD


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

This is just my thoughts. You say the dog turns 2years in October. So if your planing on hunting this dog, you will be in the peek of hunting season. For that reason only I would wait to steady the dog. Hunt him this season as a green broke dog or puppy. Then after this season when he is all jazed up about birds and hunting. Break him steady to shot & fall.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

It also takes a lot of discpline to keep a dog steady throughout hunting season. Especially a green broke dog. It all depends on you


----------

